# Zegt u het maar // Waar moet u zijn



## Leo Alatus

Hallo,

I am dutch learning beginner. I would like to ask you what exacly do these two expressions mean (my book only provides idiomatic translations), could you please tell me the syntax construction analysis.
1. Zegt u het maar (suppose to be corresponding to "how may I help You) - "zegt (you speak/ he speaks) - speak (what) you have to announce"
2. Waar moet u zijn (suppose to mean "where to" - dialogue with taxi driver) - does it mean "Where do you want to be" ?

Alvast bedankt.


----------



## eno2

Hallo, 

Syntax construction analysis no, only this:

"Zegt u het maar" is a formal polite idiom inviting the other to speak or to speak up (please speak, please speak up). . In wich there's an inversion of the normal 'U zegt het maar' word order which has another meaning.   It's astonishing really how such a simple idiom like "Zegt u het maar"
 , which essentially means "*yes please*?" gets such a lot of different translations...

Waar moet u zijn: where do you want to go?

Where do you want to be" means: waar wil je zijn? As in "_Where do you want to be ten years from now?"_


----------



## Leo Alatus

Bedankt.

If you don't mind. if for example a waitress comes and says "Zegt u het maar" and I wish to order e.g. cup of coffee, then I should _say ik wil graag een kop koffie met room; _or should I say _Een kop koffie met room, alstublieft. _(I mean being polite, not rude)


----------



## Peterdg

Both options are perfectly fine (and polite).


----------



## eno2

Leo Alatus said:


> Bedankt.
> 
> If you don't mind. if for example a waitress comes and says "Zegt u het maar" and I wish to order e.g. cup of coffee, then I should _say ik wil graag een kop koffie met room; _or should I say _Een kop koffie met room, alstublieft. _(I mean being polite, not rude)



_Beide zijn zeker goed. Both are OK._
 Een kop koffie met room, alstublieft _is het gebruikelijke 
Ik vind _ik wil graag een kop koffie met room _lichtelijk omslachtig.

_Een kop koffie met room, alstublieft _would be the usual thing to say. _
ik wil graag een kop koffie met room _I find a bit elaborate (or slighty wordy)

_Een kop koffie met room graag:_ Also the usual thing to say. 



_


----------



## ThomasK

Ik zou van een Nederlander nog graag vernemen of die "Zegt u het maar" ook buiten de cafécontext gebruikt wordt. Ik zou denken dat die "het" een beperking oplevert van de context waarin je het kan gebruiken, terwijl "Zegt u maar" mij heel anders lijkt te functioneren...


----------



## eno2

Ik ben geen Nederlander maar mij lijkt het verschil tussen 'zegt u maar' en 'zegt u het maar' subtiel hierin te liggen  dat 'zegt u maar' algemener is en 'zegt u het maar' beperkter zoals hier in de context van de waitress die een bestelling verwacht en geen betoog. Ik vermoed   'dat zegt u het maar'  frequenter gebruikt wordt in elke context.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

ThomasK said:


> Ik zou van een Nederlander nog graag vernemen of die "Zegt u het maar" ook buiten de cafécontext gebruikt wordt. Ik zou denken dat die "het" een beperking oplevert van de context waarin je het kan gebruiken, terwijl "Zegt u maar" mij heel anders lijkt te functioneren...


Naar mijn taalgevoel hoort er bij deze constructie altijd een lijdend voorwerp. Dat kan _het_ zijn, maar ook iets anders.

_Zegt u het maar!
Zegt u maar wat u wilt hebben/wat u wenst
Zegt u maar waarmee ik u kan helpen/van dienst kan zijn
_​_Zegt u maar!_ zonder lijdend voorwerp klinkt mij erg twijfelachtig in de oren.


----------



## ThomasK

Zonder context akkoord, maar het lijkt mij zeer courant. Ik moet echter bekennen dat ik het niet vaak vind als ik google, maar het is natuurlijk spreektaal, en google.com zoekt m.i. op websites die weinig spreektaal bevatten aangezien ze vooral info willen bieden.


----------



## eno2

"zegt u het maar" 53900 G
"zegt u maar" 35800 G


----------



## ThomasK

Juist, en in feite is de tweede uitdrukking dan vaak nog een stuk van "Zegt u maar 'Meneer Z'", enz. Dus eigenlijk zijn er nog minder, maar naar mijn gevoel is dat vooral omdat het tweede pure spreektaal is. Nu, ik erken, hoor: de "het"-versie lijkt couranter...


----------



## eno2

Ah zo, nu begrijp ik je. Er zal weinig te vinden zijn wat onze veronderstellingen kan staven vrees ik.


----------



## bibibiben

Inderdaad, wat Hans Molenslag zegt. In Nederland zal alleen _Zegt u het maar_! te horen zijn, dus met lijdend voorwerp. Hier is trouwens ook vooral _koffie met melk_ te horen, zelden _koffie met room_. _Melk _staat dan voor _koffiemelk_, dus de ingedikte vorm van melk. (Een kannetje voor koffiemelk is dan weer wel een roomkannetje.)

Er is dan ook wel zoiets als koffie met slagroom, maar dat wordt nooit ingekort tot _koffie met room_.


----------



## eno2

Ah OK mijn vermoeden was dus juist.



eno2 said:


> Ik vermoed dat 'zegt u het maar'  frequenter gebruikt wordt in elke context.


.

Koffie met room is in mijn ogen met room en dus anders dan met melk.


----------



## bibibiben

Nederlanders schenken vooral koffiemelk in hun koffie, geen (koffie)room.


----------



## Peterdg

Hans Molenslag said:


> Naar mijn taalgevoel hoort er bij deze constructie altijd een lijdend voorwerp





bibibiben said:


> Inderdaad, wat Hans Molenslag zegt.


Ik ben het hiermee eens.

(Thomas heeft hier blijkbaar vaker last van: ik herinner me een draadje waar we het hadden over "ik begrijp"; ook zonder L.V.)


----------

